# can i drive a water/meth injection kit @ winter?



## iVolks (Jun 13, 2008)

Can i drive a water/meth injection kit during winter w/o it ****ing up?


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: can i drive a water/meth injection kit @ winter? (iVolks)*

The methanol should keep the water from freezing, if that's what you're asking.
If you're asking whether injection is safe for an engine in the winter time - I don't see why not.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: can i drive a water/meth injection kit @ winter? (DnA-TT)*

I ran into some issues running mine when the temp was at or below freezing. I was running -20* washer fluid and the car would hesitate really bad when it would first start spraying. Didn't seem to matter whether the car was cold or not. I just ended up unplugging the controller until the weather got to around 40* again and it was fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: can i drive a water/meth injection kit @ winter? (iVolks)*

There is no such thing as intake temperatures that are too cold. However, with extreme variances in temperature there may be a need to retune. This generally means triggering the system to begin spraying at a somewhat higher boost pressure or MAF value. Another good idea is to run a little less water. Turning down the system pressure slightly is one more way to dial in the system for extremely cold ambient air temperatures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: can i drive a water/meth injection kit @ winter? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There is no such thing as intake temperatures that are too cold. However, with extreme variances in temperature there may be a need to retune. This generally means triggering the system to begin spraying at a somewhat higher boost pressure or MAF value. Another good idea is to run a little less water. Turning down the system pressure slightly is one more way to dial in the system for extremely cold ambient air temperatures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



That was my thoughts on my issues. I didn't mean to imply the temps were too low. I had the system coming on at about 5 psi and probably should have turned it up. But being it winter time and it not making much difference anyway I just unplugged it.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: can i drive a water/meth injection kit @ winter? (loudgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loudgli* »_
That was my thoughts on my issues. I didn't mean to imply the temps were too low. I had the system coming on at about 5 psi and probably should have turned it up. But being it winter time and it not making much difference anyway I just unplugged it. 

You may have some issues with icing the throttle body internally. I have heard of this happening on other types of cars in the winter. As mentioned just use more alky, less water.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: can i drive a water/meth injection kit @ winter? (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_You may have some issues with icing the throttle body internally. I have heard of this happening on other types of cars in the winter. As mentioned just use more alky, less water.

Don't forget to retune whenever you change the mixture.
Also, the freezing point increases as pressure increases. And I've yet to see logs with sub-zero IATs.


----------

